# 37 Gallon Planted discus Tank



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

*37 and 90 Gallon Planted discus Tank*

This are one of my tank thats been running about 9 months now. None Co2 injected just dosing seachem fertz. If you want to see more of the aquarium see my pictures. I got 90 gallon tall aquarium Higt tech trying to mature. For better pictures se my pictures.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

is it the same tank in the three pictures?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

1st and 2nd pictures are my 37 gallon. The 3rd picture is my 90 gallon that i just started. Im having problems with my 90 gallons it has alot of diatoms (brown algae).


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sherwin, 

Very nice tank. Isn't 38 gallons a bit too small for discus? Though I don't have any, I remember reading that they need a lot of space to swim.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Seems small for 3 discuss. Especially since they have more requirements for water quality than most fish, the smaller tanks tend to be much more unstable than bigger aquariums.

The tank is decorated very nicely and it looks like you are gettting a good start on your 90


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you... I got 5 discus four 5" and one 3" their water is changed every 4 days. There are only few plants left in my 37 gallon more room for my discus to swim, most of it got trasnfered to my 90 gallon. Im planning to move them as soon as my other tank matures. Im still looking for plants that I can put in there. Do you all guys know any red plants that will be suitable for discus tank. I keep my discus at 84 degrees temp. I already have red tiger lotus I need a red plant to put at the back that will grow tall...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I am new here and unfamiliar with what will work so I will let one of the experts on here answer = )


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I'm confused...you are saying that the last picture (cube) is a 90 gal?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion I got 2 tanks the first 2 pictures are my 37 gallon and the last pics was my 90 gallon.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Brown algae and green dust algae (collects on the glass but easy to remove) are typically a sign of too many nutrients and not enough plants to consume them. Nutrients could come from over fertilization or over feeding. As the tank matures, and the plants get established, it will go away as long as you're doing the other things right. For now all you can do is remove it (manually or get some bristlenose plecos, these don't grow large and are safe with Discus) and do water changes more often. If you have the lights on more than 8hrs a day, you should decrease that at least until the tank matures. Also, CO2 would help plant growth.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like the diatoms are slowing down. My plants are growing really fast. The sword plants are releasing large leaves the other plants are almost on top of the surface. Im trying to see if i can grow green algae on the driftwood for natural look. Right now I have 8 cluster with 20 leaves of anubias nanas thats tied to that big driftwood. Do you know if those Anubias will scatter around the driftwood? Im still looking for a Red long plants to put behind that sword plant that will survive that discus temp.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I can hook you up with some of this at the next plant club meeting, it grows like a weed in my Discus tank: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=58

I don't know if you would call what the leaves of Anubias grow from a Rhizome or a thick stem, but basically that stem will grow in a more or less straight line producing leaves as it goes. You will trim off the older leaves as they get covered in algae or die off and after a while you'll have a big length of this stem with roots coming off it of the whole length. You can use a sharp knife to cut the stem cleanly into 1/2-1" sections and put them back in your tank. They will sprout new leaves and the cycle will continue. Note that Anubias are much like Java Fern, they don't really belong in soil, but rather with the roots exposed to moving water. Tying them to wood or wedging them between rocks has worked best for me. I've also seen people leave them floating with good success.

Michael


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats really great, I would like to have that plans, they are so red. I will be going to that meeting this saturday at jacksons house if I can get the address.. Do you all know the address? I tride emailing to get the address but no responce yet? Pls PM the address? Thank you very much....


----------

